# Planted 3g Build - Amano Inspired



## Jarek Strzechowski (Feb 7, 2013)

I threw this together last week. Freshwater 3g planted pico. Just wanted to share :flick: I've got a pygmy gourami, 4 neon tetras, and 1 small Nannostomus pencilfish. I HAD a beautiful actinic blue and red male double tail betta until he went carpet surfing sometime last night through a hairline opening on the top :icon_sad: But all the other fish are absolutely thriving and the plants are beginning to sprawl out. I'm pretty proud of it :tongue: Oh, there's also a 20g long mostly artificial plants and gravel, one live plant. Inside I've got a golden panchax killi, an orange platy, and an angel. The panchax was gonna stay in my pico but he harassed my neons way too much. Peaceful my a$$. The platy was too active for it and was gonna tear it up. What's left to do: I need to find some dwarf hairgrass at one of my lfs to complete the bed of my amano inspiration. Also pick up one or two pea puffers from my lfs. These puffers are feeding on flake (I watched them) and they are with other small fish like the ones in my pico and she said these ones are out of their fin nipping stage so fingers crossed.

My tank today 2/6/2013









My Nannostomus today 2/6/2013









My Pygmy Gourami today 2/6/2013









My tank on 2/2/2013 before my stunning betta went carpet surfing 









Pachypanchax playfairi killifish, harassed my neons too much, moved to the 20g









The baby angel in the 20g









My orange platy that was moved to the 20g. It was too active for my pico and was gonna tear everything up and it was bothering the other fauna.


----------



## JerSaint (Oct 22, 2012)

Looking good so far! Keep it up, and post more pics as it progresses.


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

Nice tank!


----------



## alipper (Nov 6, 2012)

Great start. Nice to see another Polska ha.


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

very very healthy plants! Would you consider smaller plants to help scale the tank better?


----------



## Jarek Strzechowski (Feb 7, 2013)

Thanks guys, I appreciate it!! So here are some recent pics














acitydweller, Yes, that's what I've been thinking. I'll be getting some smaller ones and a bunch of hairgrass seedlings to get a nice carpet soon. I'll try and get them at the same time I get my pea puffers and dwarf cory, maybe blood or ghost shrimp or african dwarf frog (definitely not clawed - lookup difference) too.
Here is a video i made of it.
http://youtu.be/ixewkoKRVeA


----------



## dbot (May 29, 2012)

Nice tank! You did a gat job planting with the fluval substrate! Any tips?


----------



## Jarek Strzechowski (Feb 7, 2013)

Thanks! Ugh lemme tell you, planting was a pain. This is my first freshwater tropical tank let alone planted. Every tutorial I've seen and read has told me to aquascape first, then plant with like an inch to half an inch of water, then flood it and cycle. My lfs told me to cycle it then plant it, which I did (bad idea). Planting in a pico without any water would be difficult, let alone filled with it. I also didn't have quite enough substrate to plant everything super deep so they were constantly uprooting. Basically I pushed everything in to it's proper depth, then poured rinsed fluval over the base. Don't rinse the substrate on initial setup for the fertilizers and nutrients etc. but any additional substrate once its running rinse unless you want it to get all muddy and cloudy. I now have everything anchored down pretty well. :wink:


----------



## aokashi (Jun 12, 2012)

nice tank 
what's a pico? 
I've been calling my 1 gal and 2 gals nanos >.>


----------



## Jarek Strzechowski (Feb 7, 2013)

Thanks! Pico is short for picotope. It's any aquarium less than 3 gallons roud:


----------



## aokashi (Jun 12, 2012)

heehee
then all my tanks are picos!
where did all this terminology come from anyway?


----------



## Jarek Strzechowski (Feb 7, 2013)

I believe it has something to do with the metric system? dunno :red_mouth


----------



## Jarek Strzechowski (Feb 7, 2013)

Went to the lfs today  Pictures of acclimation and fts tomorrow morning to come!!!
- Pygmy pea puffer pair
- Clown killifish pair
- Panda guppy pair
- Baby leopard pleco


----------



## assasin6547 (Feb 6, 2013)

Ooh nice tank! I was about to plant my aquarium after it cycled, but then I read this thread. So what exactly is so bad about planting with water inside?


----------



## Jarek Strzechowski (Feb 7, 2013)

assasin6547 said:


> Ooh nice tank! I was about to plant my aquarium after it cycled, but then I read this thread. So what exactly is so bad about planting with water inside?


It's just very difficult based on tank size and tools available. If it's a large tank that you can stick your arm in without it spilling over and you have deep enough substrate to just stick it in and it'll stay, then you should be good. But in a very small setup you need to use forceps and it's difficult to navigate and get things anchored and positioned where you want them.


----------



## Jarek Strzechowski (Feb 7, 2013)

Acclimated roud: The clown killi pair are hiding. When transferring the female jumped onto the floor from my net, the small dish was on the ground she only fell a few inches but flopped on the tile for a good few seconds before I finally grasped her after much trouble and got her back in the water, no adverse effects so far, no external injuries, but before I left the tank earlier she was wedged in some plant roots and not moving even when I tapped. Not good :/ She was swimming around actively before. The male is doing well though, both very shy. I'll know at around 1pm today (2/13/13) whether or not the female is okay. I hope so. Do fish normally wedge themselves in plants get stuck and die?

Malabar Pea Puffer Pair
















Panda Guppy Female









Panda Guppy Male









Fancy Baby Plecostomus


----------



## Jarek Strzechowski (Feb 7, 2013)

Sorry,  I forgot to upload it, here's the FTS right after acclimation. I also trimmed stick up roots yesterday.


----------



## Jarek Strzechowski (Feb 7, 2013)

So after getting some free snails from the lfs, i dropped them in the tank and everything went nuts. The guppies were trying to eat them, My puffers ate like three or four and it's really cool to watch, and my pygmy gourami ate two and was actually going after them more than my puffers. Are pygmy gouramis snail eaters?


----------



## Jarek Strzechowski (Feb 7, 2013)

Alright, tank will be half to three quarters drained, everything including fish left inside and taken home (10 min drive in styrofoam box - Minnesota Winters...). Deciding between two lights. A 12" Finnex FugeRay, or a UP Aqua UA-F17 6.69 Inch Flexible LED. I'm torn between the two and if I don't get any input I'll just have to choose. I like the look of the UP and it would look very stylish on my pico, but I'm worried about light output and whether or not it could support crytocyrene, hairgrass, (medium to high light) etc.

UP Aqua LED 

http://www.marinedepot.com/UP_Aqua_..._Aquariums-UP_Aqua-AZ46447-FILTFILDFX-vi.html

12" FugeRay

Amazon.com: Finnex FugeRay Aquarium LED Light Plus Moonlights, 12-Inch: Pet Supplies


----------



## Jarek Strzechowski (Feb 7, 2013)

Thanks for all the help 

A 12" Finnex FugeRay is on it's way.


----------



## Jarek Strzechowski (Feb 7, 2013)

*Update*

So lot's of news. Moved the tank home by draining it halfway and putting it in a styrofoam cooler. Found my nannostomus dried up (jumped over the weekend). Got it home everything set up. Got a pair of Scarlet Badis and Australe Golden Killis. Male Golden Killi jumped out and dried like a rock. Not getting anything more until i make an acrylic cover. My Finnex 12" FugeRay came yesterday. Replaced the fluorescent. I LOVE IT. Malabar pea puffer pair were getting too aggressive since they got comfortable and established, taking chunks out of nearly errbody. I put them in a separate tank. I moved out my female betta too. She was pretty torn up from the damn pea puffers. Male scarlet badis was dead on a leaf in the tank 10 min ago  All of my parameters are excellent, it's the fish that are driving eachother nuts. I'm assuming the male scarlet badis died because of the stress of getting picked on by the sparkling gourami, he's the tank bully now that the puffers are out. I also added an Anubias and Chinese Waterfern 3 days ago.

Current Livestock:

Clown Killifish male
Panda Guppy Pair
Scarlet Badis female
Sparkling Gourami Male
Fancy Plecostomus baby
Australe Golden Killifish female

Separate Tank:

Malabar Pea Puffer Pair

Separate dishes:

female betta
male betta

Died or jumped out so far:

Actinic blue male betta
Dwarf Nannostomus pencilfish
Male Australe Golden Killi
Male scarlet badis

FTS with the fluorescent 3 days ago









Male australe golden killi (the one that jumped :icon_sad:









Scarlet Badis pair









Female betta, female [anda guppy, male clown killi, and neon









Male scarlet badis and female betta who loved to wedge herself into strange places before I moved her into a separate bowl to heal her fins.









Those of you who keep bettas know that it's normal for them to wedge themselves in strange places and be content hahaha









Same with some killis. My fish love to wedge themselves in the grass in the back of the tank. He didn't jump after this, he was swimming around and eating and happy before i went to bed and found him later the next day.









My killi pair. Only the female now :help:









Finnex FugeRay 12"









Lots of light and fits the tank nicely. ooking more amano already 









Male and female betta in the bowls in front, with the pea puffer pair in the tank in the background. The pea puffers are eating better by themselves anyways.









AMANO!!









FTS 2/22/13









Moonlights


----------



## Jarek Strzechowski (Feb 7, 2013)

Waddya think?


----------



## assasin6547 (Feb 6, 2013)

Very nice, though I think you may have overstocked the tank... just a thought.


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

I think this tank is extremely overstocked.. If you'd like to discuss this more, I'd be happy to. But I won't go interjecting more than I have to. 

I think most people who looked at this should have informed you of the amount of stocking here was a bad decision, especially pea puffers, which while small, still need about 5 gallons each. 

I could go on, but like I said, I will not.


----------



## Jarek Strzechowski (Feb 7, 2013)

MABJ said:


> I think this tank is extremely overstocked.. If you'd like to discuss this more, I'd be happy to. But I won't go interjecting more than I have to.
> 
> I think most people who looked at this should have informed you of the amount of stocking here was a bad decision, especially pea puffers, which while small, still need about 5 gallons each.
> 
> I could go on, but like I said, I will not.


No please do, I won't be offended. I was told that the pea puffers would be perfect in a 3g. I'm not listening to WOF anymore though. The saleslady seemed more knowledgeable on plants than the fish and she told me they were eating flake which was also hard to believe. The fish are now settled at the moment and not fin nipping or agitated anymore with the puffers gone. I may also trade out my sparkling gourami or panda guppy pair. But yes, I was coming to that bad conclusion :/ Overexcitement + overcaffineation = overstocking. - that's going in my signature! I'm assuming jumping is a sign of overstocking?


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

"Male scarlet badis was dead on a leaf in the tank 10 min ago  All of my parameters are excellent, it's the fish that are driving eachother nuts."

Current Livestock:

Clown Killifish male
Panda Guppy Pair
Scarlet Badis female
Sparkling Gourami Male
Fancy Plecostomus baby
Australe Golden Killifish female

Separate Tank:

Malabar Pea Puffer Pair

Separate dishes:

female betta
male betta

----------------------------


That's the right attitude to take. So while this may be harsh, try to take it in the best and most constructive way possible. 

I once overstocked a tank too, and I've never felt worse about the Bolivian ram I killed. 

So... 

First and foremost, I don't know how you cycled, or when you cycled, but you say your parameters are perfect. On other sites more devoted to fish, this wouldn't be acceptable. You should post detailed parameter checks and exactly how you checked them. 

Next... On stocking in general. Wow -- you HAVE to read everything you can about species of animals you buy before you buy them. I took four months to prepare myself and a tank in the best way possible for crystal red shrimp. I read literally every web page in the top 50 google pages and almost every thread I could find on them. These are your pets and are a major commitment. 

Next -- on deaths. When something dies you HAVE to assess everything in your tank. Was the death natural? What can I fix. None of the deaths in your tank were natural, I assume. They were all stress related. Fish don't jump usually without some reason. Some do, granted, but yours almost assuredly were stressed to death. 

Next -- tank size. Three gallons is tiny. When you consider the millions of gallons these fish naturally live in, it should be a scary thought to have so many in such a small containment. Even bettas which live in "tiny rice paddies" (which for some reason merits their captivity in tiny cups in stores) are living in thousand gallon rice paddies. 

Next-- compatibility. With research I mentioned earlier, you'll find that certain species are never meant to live together. Bettas rip up things with flowy tails, puffers are territorial, guppies breed out of control and are relatively stupid when it comes to territory, scarlet badis are super sensitive to water parameters and stocking levels, clown killifish need a minimum of 20 gallon tanks, pencil fish need surface area galore to be happy and every fish-type bottom feeder known to man is too big for a 3 gallon, let alone a Pleco, which even if a BN Plec will crazily outgrow a three gallon. 

Each tank you do you should have stocking in mind before hand, check it over with people who know about fish, and then proceed to stock based on parameters, space and research. 

All my knowledge of fish comes from glancing at threads, liking a fish then googling it. 

I advise you to return everything but 3-6 sparkling gourami and some cherry shrimp. That's a perfect and well balanced 3G tank.


----------



## Jarek Strzechowski (Feb 7, 2013)

*Update*

So, lot's of things have changed. First and foremost, I cut a pretty nice DIY acrylic top for my pico. No more jumping fish. I'll post a better picture of it later today. Pea puffers have been traded out (already were separated from main tank), sparkling gourami and panda guppies have been traded out too. My male scarlet badis and male australe killi have been replaced. Tank is very roomy now. Regarding the pleco and golden killi pair, when they get bigger the pleco will be transferred to my 750g and the killifish pair to my 20g long.

Current Inhabitants:
Australe Golden Killifish pair
Scarlet Badis pair
Neon Tetra pair
Baby Pleco

FTS










Male killi and badis acclimating


----------



## Jarek Strzechowski (Feb 7, 2013)

What I meant by "excellent parameters"

Temperature: 74-76 F
pH: 6.8
dH: 4
Nitrite: 0
Nitrate: 1
Ammonia: 0
Chlorine: 0


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

I still think you are overstocked. I'd pull the neons. Even after that you are pushing it.


----------



## mscichlid (Jul 14, 2008)

You should consider chili rasboras for that size tank.


----------



## CPDzeke (Jan 4, 2013)

I was at WOF yesterday. Got CPDs and some fantastic plants. I know who you're talking about, she's great.


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

What size is that light?


----------



## fraviz (Dec 7, 2012)

Just my 5 cents.... 3 gallons tank.... need nano fish.....
The only fish that belongs to the tank is the Scarlet badis.... all the others... need more space....
google nanofish .... and you will find a nice list of 1 inch or less fish that you can stock


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

you know the kill fish need at least 20g.


----------



## Jarek Strzechowski (Feb 7, 2013)

The Killi pair will be moved to my 20g soon. My light is a 12" Finnex FugeRay, and I LOVE it. Good light output for a very good price.


----------



## Jarek Strzechowski (Feb 7, 2013)

Even granted the tight fitting custom acrylic hood, the female has gone missing. Nowhere around the tank and nowhere to be found in the tank. Possibly wedged under the driftwood or some plant? Don't know.  All else is eating and happy, they've found their corners and favorite places and are all calming down. After neon tetras eat their stomachs look all sharp funny and deformed, then before feeding them again the next day they look normal. I'll try and get some pictures bit is this normal?


----------



## Jarek Strzechowski (Feb 7, 2013)

*Update*

My mini ecosystem has finally reached a balance :icon_roll Female australe jumped during a wc. But the male has settled down and is now enjoying his tank more than freaking out. Everybody's found their corners and have worked out whose territory is whose. It may still sound overstocked, but when you look at the pictures you can see that it's really not. They're no longer stressed and everybody is eating and interacting happy. I've even got my scarlet badis to eat crushed spirulina brine.


----------



## Smitty06 (Mar 25, 2012)

Both of your scarlet badis are males, and neons really have to have a school. I don't think that the killies should be in there unless they were least killies. If you can, I would move that pleco into your 20 gallon so he has more room to grow.


----------



## Jarek Strzechowski (Feb 7, 2013)

Smitty06 said:


> Both of your scarlet badis are males, and neons really have to have a school. I don't think that the killies should be in there unless they were least killies. If you can, I would move that pleco into your 20 gallon so he has more room to grow.


There's only one gold killi and he's geting moved to the 20g tomorrow. I'll also be adding 2-3 more neons. The pleco will stay until he gets a little bigger, then he'll be moved to my 750g. Thanks for the info on the scarlets. My lfs told me i was getting a male and female and I should have been mores suspicious with all the info here saying females are rather hard to come by.


----------



## CPDzeke (Jan 4, 2013)

You have a 750 gallon tank?
3g really isn't enough for a school of neons.


----------



## Clemsons2k (May 31, 2009)

Its no surprise to me why fish keep jumping out of your tank. Its still over stocked for that tiny of a size. I would keep the Badis "pair" and some shrimp, and thats it. Neons need atleast 20g and to be in groups of 5+. You can't keep 5 neons in a 3 gallon tank...


----------



## DefStatic (Feb 19, 2013)

Clemsons2k said:


> Its no surprise to me why fish keep jumping out of your tank. Its still over stocked for that tiny of a size. I would keep the Badis "pair" and some shrimp, and thats it. Neons need atleast 20g and to be in groups of 5+. You can't keep 5 neons in a 3 gallon tank...


1 Inch per 1 gallon went way out the door :-\


----------



## Smitty06 (Mar 25, 2012)

An inch per gallon is not a real rule, it is good for a baseline, but for stocking in reality, it is pretty useless. I personally would fell comforable with about 5 or 7 microrasbora uropthalmoides, which is probably the smallest fish I have come across, even against chilis.


----------



## Clemsons2k (May 31, 2009)

Smitty06 said:


> An inch per gallon is not a real rule, it is good for a baseline, but for stocking in reality, it is pretty useless. I personally would fell comforable with about 5 or 7 microrasbora uropthalmoides, which is probably the smallest fish I have come across, even against chilis.


It may be a guideline, but there is still a recommended minimum tank size for fish. Its not fair to the fish to force them to live in such a small tank size, especially if it is a schooling fish. I personally don't think anything under 10 gallons should have fish in it, but I think of the situation from the fish's point of view :flick: . And I'm not even debating water parameters or quality here. You can overstock a tank and not poison them from cruddy water. Think of it like putting yourself in a garage and living in that small of a space for the rest of your life. Would be pretty miserable would it not?


----------



## STS_1OO (Nov 28, 2012)

Speaking of the fluval substrate (which was mentioned in the early parts of the thread), I'm a first time user here in my 5G tank (used Eco-Complete prior to this) and I've got to say that it is much more trouble to planted with. Its just too light causing plants to easily uproot.


----------



## seuadr (Feb 20, 2013)

STS_1OO said:


> Speaking of the fluval substrate (which was mentioned in the early parts of the thread), I'm a first time user here in my 5G tank (used Eco-Complete prior to this) and I've got to say that it is much more trouble to planted with. Its just too light causing plants to easily uproot.


i had found that with the shrimp substrate at first also. i had to aim my spray head carefully for a couple of weeks. now that everything is putting real roots down, though, they are staying put.

interesting tank. i think I've read your DIY lid thread  

how does your badis treat the shrimp?


----------



## Jarek Strzechowski (Feb 7, 2013)

Ya you really have to wait for everything to get rooted, but it is sooo light. I finally bought some carpeting plants, I'm not sure their name I'll post some pictures in a little bit. They were trouble all over again to get planted so i gave up after my gravel was all wavy and pocked and just toothpicked them in and I'll just have to wait for them to root. My 2 badis pretty much ignore everything else in the tank, including the recently added cherry shrimp. The Australe killi has been moved to my 20g. Pics tomorrow!!! My neons are actually MUCH much happier in a larger group. My cover actually isn't needed anymore to prevent jumping, I just use it off and on to prevent extreme evaporation. As my tank goes on, it may become just micro rasoboras.


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

Yes neons prefer groups, but groups need larger tanks for acceptable swimming room.


----------



## Clemsons2k (May 31, 2009)

MABJ said:


> Yes neons prefer groups, but groups need larger tanks for acceptable swimming room.


:iamwithst


----------



## diyer3984 (Jun 9, 2008)

Please! Please! Do all fish of the world a favor and do more internet research before you EVER get any species of fish you do not know. Don't ever fully trust your LFS. I do not an will never fully trust them. I've been doing this planted tank thing for 15 years and fish my hole life. Don't take this the wrong way. Just better yourself for you and your fish with our wisdom and opinions. This forum is your best bet for real advice.

I also live in MN and tap water here is crap... cut it with half R/O water half tap. ALSO skip WOF and go to Forest Lake Pets. I wish I did sooner. Although still I get most of my fish/culture online through this forum.

My first advice for anybody getting into this hobby is KNOW and UNDERSTAND your nitrogen cycle.


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

Clemsons2k said:


> :iamwithst


You're calling me stupid?


----------



## RWaters (Nov 12, 2003)

I just read through this and can't believe the direction it's taken. This 3 gallon tank is overstocked and after several attempts by others to have you move the neons to a more suitable size tank, you've actually added more! Also, the tank cover won't prevent jumping, it will only prevent dried up fish on the floor. You really need to do some more research and rethink your plans for this small tank.


----------



## aokashi (Jun 12, 2012)

Oh dear, I've never heard about so many jumping fish in a thread  

I hope they will do well from now on...


----------



## Jarek Strzechowski (Feb 7, 2013)

Only 2 Fish jumped. A betta and a male australe. The mysterious disappearing female was hiding under the driftwood when I was netting the male to get moved to my 20g. I'm not on city water, I'm on well water that's gone through filtration and a softener. Part of the problem was false information from my LFS that contradicted my information, and what I've come to notice is that even going into the stores with good information, they won't sell you anything unless you're tank meets their (wrong) standards. It's complicated to explain. But first let me start off by saying that I have been keeping fish and aquariums for more than 8 years, and that I have an important explanation of overstocking. Contained Surface Area. I get all hella controversy from talking about this, but it's undeniably true. Say 4 Neon tetras in a blank glass aquarium with water. These tetras would be much more stressed and likely to fight with eachother than a 5g with plants and driftwood because in essence, a well layed out aquascape can create more room for the fish and cut off viewing atwixt them. Yes however, my tank did get overstocked, but my fish now are no longer fighting with eachother, they are peacefully coexisting, not jumping, and eating like pigs.


----------



## Clemsons2k (May 31, 2009)

MABJ said:


> You're calling me stupid?


Ummmmm no? Its the only agreement smilie this forum has :hihi:


----------



## Jarek Strzechowski (Feb 7, 2013)

Clemsons2k said:


> Ummmmm no? Its the only agreement smilie this forum has :hihi:












Anyways, I'll go snap some pics.


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

Neons don't belong in a 5g either. I know what you're saying, and if you decide this is what you want to do, so be it.

I say it isn't the right way to keep fish.

Just say that you don't need the neon advice and I'm gone *snap* like that.


----------



## Jarek Strzechowski (Feb 7, 2013)

Then no, I don't need you to tell me _again_ that my tank is overstocked.

Current inhabitants:
Neon Tetra x6
Scarlet Badis x2


























The carpeting plant, I'm not sure what species.


























My suction cup clip that holds all the cords.


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

The best of luck!


----------



## CPDzeke (Jan 4, 2013)

Guys, don't pick on him/her. Frank Wazeter had 17 Boraras briggitae in a mini m. You think that's not overstocked?


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

Wasn't being sarcastic. I wish the person the best of luck. 

It isn't picking on just because multiple people think the same thing. 

I need to delete this thread cause I said I'd stop posting lol. Sorry OP.


----------



## CPDzeke (Jan 4, 2013)

I didn't mean you were being sarcastic. I just meant as a general message.


----------



## Jarek Strzechowski (Feb 7, 2013)

CPDzeke said:


> Guys, don't pick on him/her. Frank Wazeter had 17 Boraras briggitae in a mini m. You think that's not overstocked?


THANK YOU. :redface: This seemed to have just become a hate wagon for a second there.



MABJ said:


> The best of luck!


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

Tank looks nice. Where did you get the plants?


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

CPDzeke said:


> Guys, don't pick on him/her. Frank Wazeter had 17 Boraras briggitae in a mini m. You think that's not overstocked?


Have you seen chili rasboras? 17 is not an issue. They are ridiculously small.


----------



## Clemsons2k (May 31, 2009)

Jarek Strzechowski said:


> Then no, I don't need you to tell me _again_ that my tank is overstocked.


Btw....

Your tank is overstocked.


----------



## aokashi (Jun 12, 2012)

Them micro rasboras are so cute :3


----------



## CPDzeke (Jan 4, 2013)

Bear in mind that perhaps they are tiny, wimpy neons and the same for the badis.


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

Neons are much larger than the chili rasbora. The Scarlet Badis are also larger. It's really not a good comparison.

But its his tank, Jarek can do what he wants. I'm sure by this point Jarek gets what we are trying to say. Just trying to give some friendly advice. But lets at least be honest about things.


----------



## CPDzeke (Jan 4, 2013)

Yeah. It's a hate wagon.


----------



## Jarek Strzechowski (Feb 7, 2013)

The badis completely ignore the neons and the neons school. The lid has been off for several days with no jumpers. The fish are not stressed.


Neatfish said:


> Tank looks nice. Where did you get the plants?


Thanks! I got the Cryptocyrene, creeping charlie, and micro chain sword at WOF. The Amazon sword, anubias, asian waterfern, and banana lily at Petco. I plucked a bamboo from my mom's pot of them and it has since grown 2 new sets of shoots and leaves. And the small carpet plants at Atlas Pet.


----------



## Jarek Strzechowski (Feb 7, 2013)

*A Bit of Zen*. It's the best I can do without an amano stand.










FTS 3/17/13


















The Amazon sword










Ghostie


----------



## Jarek Strzechowski (Feb 7, 2013)

*Co2*

One baby tear mat died, the other I plucked up because it wasn't rooting and was likely going to face the same fate. I cleaned off the dead growth and took it apart into little bits and pushed them into the substrate all around. Now they are rooting and growing (vertically). But what I'm wondering is *will I need CO2 to get them to carpet?*


----------



## CPDzeke (Jan 4, 2013)

Sadly, yes. Well most of the time. On my mini m I only dose excel, and it carpets. However a little slow, but still carpets. I would recommend it. BTW,
_Go to Tropiquatics and pick up some seiryu stone! Now!_

Come to the iwagumi side.

Also, you need to move the bamboo out of the water. Just put it in a vase with gravel and add water. Use a glass that you think looks pretty so you can use it for wabi kusa later on. Come to the MAS show next weekend!
What filter are you using?


----------



## Ebi (Jun 29, 2011)

Hey,

Just wanted you to know that you are doing a great job! Glad that you enjoy your own form of 'art' in scaping an aquarium! Each style is unique to each individual. 

For me, I get a little 'tired' of looking at the same scape.. so, at around 3-4 months, i'll take it down and try a different type of layout. 

Amano is very inspiring to many of us, and keep up the great work!

along with the lighting, I would encourage a pressurized CO2 unit. it makes the world of a difference to healthier happy plant and a more balanced eco-system. 

keep us posted and take understand that other members just want to help in anyway they can!

happy easter


----------



## Jarek Strzechowski (Feb 7, 2013)

Thanks! Happy Easter to you guys too. I'll definitely try and attend the show, but I don't know about entering :/ I'm saving up for an ISTA co2 system that was like $60 at petco. I don't know about Excel, that depends on whether or not I'll invest in the co2. I do love the iwagumi scapes with seiryu, but the plants I currently have and the way they are arranged rooted and growing would just kind of hide the stones. Plus my driftwood already has some really nice java moss growth that has grown all from a 1 inch piece into a sprawl the size of my hand. I may rescape later on. What's wabi kusa?


----------



## Jarek Strzechowski (Feb 7, 2013)

Update:


----------



## marley_kitty (May 16, 2009)

*Cord holder*

This is a little late and kind of off topic, but I love your suction cup cord holder! It's so tiny and holds 3 cords and looks like it would keep everything looking clean and organized  I want one!


----------



## karce87 (Dec 6, 2012)

Just want to chime in about the anubias. Dont bury it...


----------



## Jarek Strzechowski (Feb 7, 2013)

marley_kitty said:


> This is a little late and kind of off topic, but I love your suction cup cord holder! It's so tiny and holds 3 cords and looks like it would keep everything looking clean and organized  I want one!


Thanks! Ya I love it  it originally came with a hydor mini heater.

I thought Anubias were root feeders? Should I pull it up from the soil? It seems to be doing fine, one of the roots that stayed above the ground latched on to driftwood with several suckers.

I also learned my problem with the baby tears, instead of tacking down the mats, I should have broke them apart and planted a bunch of little pieces individually. I'll probably pick up another mat if they're in stock today and a bottle of excel. I'll do a WC and start dosing!!!


----------



## Clemsons2k (May 31, 2009)

As long as the rhizome is above the substrate, it shouldn't matter with the anubias. The roots themselves won't be hurt by being buried.


----------



## Jarek Strzechowski (Feb 7, 2013)

Clemsons2k said:


> As long as the rhizome is above the substrate, it shouldn't matter with the anubias. The roots themselves won't be hurt by being buried.


I was wondering why no new leaves were growing  ill get right on that. Also, is excel dosing like zeovit in the fact that if you stop dosing everything dies?


----------



## Mumford (Nov 12, 2012)

Jarek Strzechowski said:


> I was wondering why no new leaves were growing  ill get right on that. Also, is excel dosing like zeovit in the fact that if you stop dosing everything dies?


No not at all. 

Things may decline a little but they won't die


- Mumford


----------



## Jarek Strzechowski (Feb 7, 2013)

Went to Tropiquatics and got excel and got dwarf hair grass from petco. THERE'S NEVER ANY HAIRGASS IN MN! Needless to say I'm excited. 
























I don't know if these are snail or fish eggs. They're on the top of my filter and I thought it was the goo the hairgrass came planted in, but when I rubbed it with my finger it didnt come off.


----------



## CPDzeke (Jan 4, 2013)

I think snail. Which petco? By the ford plant?


----------



## Jarek Strzechowski (Feb 7, 2013)

Stillwater Marketplace.


----------



## melanotaenia (Mar 26, 2013)

looks good; you might want to break up the hair grass a little more but otherwise nice layout. I'd lose the sword though; it is just so big in the tank compared to everything else. Perhaps some micro swords to replace would be better?


----------



## Jarek Strzechowski (Feb 7, 2013)

Ya, I've been considering pulling it, or at least trimming it way back. So the hairgrass all died, I'm not quite sure what I did wrong, maybe not enough light? Anyways, the baby tears that I moved and some floated into the micro chain swords in the back were thriving after all the hairgrass died so I moved back what I could find back into the front. My Micro tears are doing very well but they have a bad habit of growing up instead of carpeting. I'm also likely going to trim off the large old 3 leaves on the anubias to let more energy to the 2 new shoots now that I dug it out, and I'm going to slide it into the driftwood and it should root into there. Exciting!


----------



## Jarek Strzechowski (Feb 7, 2013)

Update: Got an Everglades Pygmy sunfish that has basically paired with the scarlet badis, idk if that's a good or a bad thing... Oh and tha java moss is like BLAAAAARGGH overtaking the driftwood, but the badis, sunfish, and shrimp like hiding in it.


----------

